# Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Animo said:


> Surigao City and the Beaches around it


the photos looks like my low density residentials in my Sim City


----------



## vanoy2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

surigao has a nice city planning. 

ty for the pics.


----------



## rustyboi (Nov 3, 2004)

*CEBU CITY* of Central Philippines
December 30, 2005


----------

